# May i know the EOI points



## neelamraghavarao (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,

My Age: 28
My Designation: Software Engineer
Experience :6 Years
IELTS: overall band 6
Study B.Tech(Bachelor Degree) 
My Wife also has B.tech Degree and she has 4 years of exp as Software Tester


How many points will i get for New zealnd EOI?


----------



## nedian2k (Aug 26, 2012)

Please visit Points Indicator - Immigration New Zealand


----------



## neelamraghavarao (Mar 4, 2012)

*Please help me*

i have already checked the points:
30 points: 20-29 years
20 points: 6 years exp
50 points: recognised level 7 or 8 qualification
20 points: if your partner holds a level 7+ qualification. 
I have got *120 points*..

As i have mentioned,i am s/w engineer with 6+yrs exp..

will i gain these 25 bonus points:
10 points: qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage
15 points: 6 or more years experience.(absolute skills shortage)

If i gain total 145 points,how are the chances( EOI).

Plz help me out....


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Well my EOI was selected claiming the points in both those areas and was sent my ITA with points unchanged so I would say you should be able to get points for both those areas and get the full 145!


----------

